# Jaipur Recipe



## Crusty (15/2/11)

Hi all,
Just trying to track down an All Grain recipe for a Jaipur clone. Tried one of these at a mates house recently & it was pretty awesome. Bitey, hoppy & smoth as well.

Cheers


----------



## Philthy79 (28/1/12)

http://midlandscraftbrewing.aspx2.dotnetpa...Form.aspx?ID=11


i know its an old post.. but this is one beer I want to clone once my AG setup is back up and working again.


----------



## String (31/3/12)

I was just looking at this the other day after watching 'Oz and James drink to Britain'
Found two receipes on the net at http://jimshomebrewforum.co.uk/viewtopic.p...d44cf47661e0eb7

First one:

b]Jaipur A[/b] (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.063 (P): 15.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.19 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 44.7 (Average)

96% Pale Malt
4% Caramalt

0.3 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Ahtanum (5.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
2.6 g/L Ahtanum (5.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Ahtanum (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.9 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.9 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1.1 g/L Ahtanum (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.4 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.4 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 68C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with WLP001 - California Ale


Or this one:

*Jaipur* (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (P): 15.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 6.6 (EBC): 13.0
Bitterness (IBU): 56.6 (Average)

89.55% Maris Otter Malt
10.45% Vienna

0.4 g/L Ahtanum (5.2% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Ahtanum (5.2% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Ahtanum (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with WLP001 - California Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## String (18/5/12)

So I made a batch of the 2nd recipe I posted, and was quite disappointed.
Lot of bitterness and malt, but hardly any hop flavour at all.
I chilled it after letting the flameout hops(150g!) sit for 20 mins, so was quite surprised that the hop flavour wasn't stronger.
I've dry hopped it after trying it for a month with Amarillo and Centennial, hoping this will improve it.


----------



## sponge (18/5/12)

Surely that is an American IPA?


----------



## mwd (18/5/12)

Reviving an old thread does seem to be an English IPA using American hops so should be an American IPA.

Thornbridge Brewery is located in country Derbyshire Thornbridge Brewery How we do it.


----------



## neonmeate (18/5/12)

this is a lovely beer. i had it on cask at GBBF last year, yum. in fact i had a hard time finding a UK brewery that uses only UK hops anymore. They are all using yank hops. i went to a beergeek bar in london with like 20 beers on cask and asked for a beer that _didnt _have american hops and there was only one and it had hallertau and perle and styrian!


----------



## String (18/5/12)

I've heard a bit about it, and would love to try it, but I don't think anywhere in Australia sells it.
I can't imagine it's as bad as my attempt.


----------

